# Etalonnage de la batterie du MacBook Pro retina



## MacinPod (23 Février 2013)

Alors voil&#224; samedi dernier j'ai fait l'acquisition de mon MacBook Pro retina.

J'ai vue dans le manuel d'utilisation comme quoi la/les premi&#232;res semaine il fallait &#233;talonn&#233; la batterie. (Voir page24)

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/MacBook_Pro_Users_Guide.pdf



Malheureusement lors de ma premi&#232;res charges j'&#233;tait en d&#233;placement, et n'ai pas peut recharge le mac comme indiqu&#233;e.
Au lieux de sa je l'ai charg&#233;s en deux fois, j'ai commenc&#233; chez le client &#224; l'extinction du mac, et est fini la charge chez moi en arrivant. 

La charge suivante j'ai fait une charge normal. Branche quand la message d'alerte de batterie c'est affich&#233; et j'ai laisse charger &#224; 100% + 2heures comme dis dans la doc sauf que je n'ai pas attendue les 5h entre l'extinction et la charge. 

Mes questions sont les suivantes 

Est ce que l'&#233;talonnage de la batterie cit&#233;e dans la doc est vraiment efficace? 

Est ce que la batterie &#224; peut ne pas appr&#233;cier les deux premi&#232;re charge. 

Aujourd'hui j'ai eu la troisi&#232;mes charge j'ai respect&#233; scrupuleusement la d&#233;marche de la doc. 

Est ce que pour mes prochaines charges je continus de respecter la doc? si oui encore combien de charges ?ou vu mes deux premi&#232;res charges sa ne sert &#224; rien? 

D'autre conseils pour pr&#233;serves la batterie de mon mac ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2013)

L'étalonnage de la batterie est une opération qui permet de rendre l'estimation de la charge réelle de la batterie par le système d'exploitation la plus fiable possible. Il est conseillé de procéder à cette opération les premiers jours d'utilisation d'une machine neuve afin de "calibrer" la jauge système avec précision. 

Mais rassure-toi, si tu ne l'as pas fait tout de suite ce n'est pas grave du tout ! Il n'y a aucun problème à faire des charges / décharges partielles, même lors des premières heures de vie de ta machine.

Maintenant que tu as réalisé cette opération d'étalonnage, tu es tranquille. Utilise ton MBPR normalement (sur secteur ou sur batterie). Tu verras que, même sur secteur, la batterie se décharge légèrement (jusqu'à descendre à 95%) avant que le chargeur n'entre en action. Ce processus est normal, c'est ce qu'on appelle la charge d'entretien. 

Si tu utilises beaucoup ton portable au bureau et à la maison, pense à débrancher le secteur de temps en temps afin de faire "travailler" ta batterie (mais inutile de la vider entièrement). Enfin, garde en tête que les batteries du MBPR sont garanties 1000 cycles de charge, ça te laisse voir venir...


----------



## Tox (23 Février 2013)

Mais pourquoi se référer à un document datant de 2006 pour utiliser un MBP Retina 

Le secret : la batterie est étalonnée d'usine ; éviter de passer sous les 20% pour un oui ou non ; favoriser de petites recharges et non des recharges complètes (ce n'est plus du NiCd).

Bref, tu as besoin du MBP sur tes genoux, hop sur la batterie ! Tu en as besoin sur ton bureau, hop sur secteur ! Ce n'est pas plus difficile que ça


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2013)

Décidément, ce sujet reviendra toujours sur la table amené par des gens pas foutus taper étalonnage batterie mac book pro dans un moteur de recherche :


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR

La batterie est dotée dun microprocesseur interne qui permet dobtenir une estimation de la quantité dénergie dont elle dispose, lorsquelle se charge et se décharge. La batterie doit être réétalonnée de temps en temps, afin que lautonomie et la capacité de la batterie soient correctement indiquées à lécran, et pour que la batterie continue à fonctionner de manière optimale. Vous devez effectuer cette procédure la première fois que vous utilisez votre ordinateur, puis à intervalles réguliers, espacés de quelques mois. Si vous connectez généralement votre ordinateur portable Apple à une prise secteur et que vous utilisez très rarement la batterie, vous pouvez effectuer cette opération une fois par mois. Le site Web disponible à ladresse www.apple.com/fr/batteries comporte des informations supplémentaires sur les batteries et propose également un calendrier iCal qui vous permet de programmer des rappels et ainsi de savoir quand calibrer votre batterie.

Remarque : si vous nêtes pas sûr du modèle dordinateur portable dont vous disposez, consultez les liens suivants pour identifier votre iBook, PowerBook, MacBook, MacBook Air ou MacBook Pro.



Ordinateurs portables équipés de batteries intégrées
Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont pré-étalonnées ; il nest donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure détalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries. Les ordinateurs suivants sont dotés de batteries qui doivent être remplacées uniquement par un Centre de Services Agréé Apple :

MacBook  

MacBook (13 pouces, fin 2009) et modèles ultérieurs
MacBook Air

MacBook Air, tous les modèles
MacBook Pro

MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 pouces, fin 2012)
MacBook Pro (Retina, mi-2012)
MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2009) et modèles ultérieurs
MacBook Pro (15 pouces, mi-2009) et modèles ultérieurs
MacBook Pro (17 pouces, début 2009) et modèles ultérieurs


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Août 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Décidément, ce sujet reviendra toujours sur la table amené par des gens pas foutus taper étalonnage batterie mac book pro dans un moteur de recherche :
> 
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...



Justement, je faisais une recherche google sur l'étalonnage des batteries des retina.  
Je suis tombé sur le document d'Apple, mais je n'ai pas compris si par pré-étalonné ils entendent qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de procéder à un nouvel étalonnage au bout d'un an? Je ne sais pas vraiment comment fonctionnent ces nouvelles batteries.



Tox a dit:


> Mais pourquoi se référer à un document datant de 2006 pour utiliser un MBP Retina
> 
> Le secret : la batterie est étalonnée d'usine ; éviter de passer sous  les 20% pour un oui ou non ; favoriser de petites recharges et non des  recharges complètes (ce n'est plus du NiCd).
> 
> Bref, tu as besoin du MBP sur tes genoux, hop sur la batterie ! Tu en as  besoin sur ton bureau, hop sur secteur ! Ce n'est pas plus difficile  que ça


Tu veux dire que laisser un MBPr brancher sur secteur 90% du temps peut nuire à la batterie?


----------



## PDD (2 Août 2013)

J'espère que non car je fais exactement aussi cela avec mon MBPR 15" (comme je le faisais avec mon MBP de 2008 dont la batterie tient toujours plus de 2h30...).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2014)

bONJOUR

j'ai tendance a ne pas attendre la fin de la charge pour utiliser mon  MBP r  

cela est il genant ?

Salutations


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> j'ai tendance a ne pas attendre la fin de la charge pour utiliser mon  MBP r


Sauf erreur, tu peux l'utiliser pendant la recharge


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2014)

Oui bien sur , mais je voulais savoir si de le débrancher avant la fin de la charge était gênant 

Merci


----------



## sebopak (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, désolé je déterre le sujet, mais je viens de changer la batterie de mon Macbook Pro Rétina de 2013, seul (je sais que j'aurai dû passer par Apple, mais pour changer TOUT le capot, clavier, pad, batterie pour 390€ ht, NON MERCI !!!) 

Bref, tout fonctionne, sauf l'affichage de la durée de la batterie !! 
A pleine charge je suis à 77% ! et monsieur se met en veille à 35%...
Pas vraiment gênant quand on le sait... puisqu'il tient 6h40 comme ça... mais j'aimerai étalonner la batterie pour qu'elle soit sur sa vraie valeur 100% > 0% ! (bien que le site Apple nous précise qu'elles sont pré-étallonée.

Je précise que la batterie est une officielle Apple tout de même. Quelle est neuve (3 cycles maintenant)

Merci de votre aide 
Bonne journée


----------



## Geekfou (20 Novembre 2015)

sebopak a dit:


> Bonjour, désolé je déterre le sujet, mais je viens de changer la batterie de mon Macbook Pro Rétina de 2013, seul (je sais que j'aurai dû passer par Apple, mais pour changer TOUT le capot, clavier, pad, batterie pour 390€ ht, NON MERCI !!!)
> 
> Bref, tout fonctionne, sauf l'affichage de la durée de la batterie !!
> A pleine charge je suis à 77% ! et monsieur se met en veille à 35%...
> ...


Bonjour essai un reset SMC et NVRAM 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063

Nul besoin d'étalonnage , tu décharge une premier fois ta batterie jusqu'a 20% après tu la recharge jusqu'a 100% , quand cette charge total est faite ne débranche pas ton Magsafe de suite , laisse passer 20 à 30 minute le temps que ta batterie redescende en température


----------

